# Proper definitions



## John Bunyan (Oct 22, 2012)

In a more rigorous way, what would you say are the proper definitions of omniscience, omnipotence, omnipresence and aseity? (Particularly, omnipresnece seems to be kind of ignored in discussions)


----------



## MW (Oct 22, 2012)

Knowing all things, able to do all things, and everywhere present. If you have access to the International Standard Bible Encyclopedia, the entries for these terms contain very useful treatment by Geerhardus Vos. The current edition also contains helpful historical explanations by G. W. Bromiley.


----------



## John Bunyan (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought most theologians didn't think God was literally able to do all things - like creating a square triangle. And what do you mean by "knowing all things", does God knows that which is false? Or is "knowing all-things" equivalent to "knowing all truth"?

What about aseity?

I'll look for this encyclopedia.


----------



## MW (Oct 24, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> I thought most theologians didn't think God was literally able to do all things - like creating a square triangle.



A square triangle is not a thing. It is a nothing. "God can do all things" defines His ability in terms of things, not nothings.



John Bunyan said:


> And what do you mean by "knowing all things", does God knows that which is false? Or is "knowing all-things" equivalent to "knowing all truth"?



God knows false things as false and true things as true. Just as He knows possible things as possible and actual things as actual.



John Bunyan said:


> What about aseity?



He exists in and of Himself -- blessed be His glorious Name!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 24, 2012)

John, see the links below for the Vos articles Mr. Winzer mentioned.

OMNIPOTENCE - International Standard Bible Encyclopedia

OMNIPRESENCE - International Standard Bible Encyclopedia

OMNISCIENCE - International Standard Bible Encyclopedia


----------

